# Question



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

My son and I are planning to go hunting tomorrow. HE use crossbow and I use compound. My Daughter asked if she could come and sit with use in blind. She does have a hunting license but no deer tag. She not sure if she wants to deer hunt so she just wants to go and sit with us to see what it is like. So my question, Can I legally take her with us? Also is it legal for me to carry my bow when I take her squirrel hunting? By the way my son is 15 and my daughter is 11.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

shes ok as long as she dosnt shoot at a deer. and yes i dont see why u cant carry a bow if shes squirrle hunting.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't see a problem with any questions asked. You are legal all the way around I believe. As long as all have a license, and the one without a deer tag isn't hunting deer, you are good. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

a youth license requires a adult with full attention on the youth hunting. So you carrying a bow while attending to your daughter would be illegal, as your attention would be mixed at best. I believe we have had this conversation before on OGF. As far as the law goes you are sending her out unattended, if she has a full license you can send her out alone I believe, but a youth or that other license would make for a sticky conversation with a DNR Warden.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

So a guy cant carry a gun either while a youth is hunting with him?? If he is WITH the youth then hes good regardless the weapon he decides to use as long as its a legal weapon....come on man!


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

O ya heres the link just incase there is any disbelief. http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_accompany.aspx


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

eyefisher, nice chart!
An adult CAN hunt with a youth during legal seasons for both.....Adult Can NOT hunt with the youth during the youth seasons............


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks guys! We went out this morning and had a good time. Didn't see any deer but had one near by just before legal light. It was grunting and they both thought that was the coolest.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like all had a good time.

And YES you are perfectly legal in what you described.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

As you discribed you all were legal. Another point in the law is one person can not double hunt. This would be like you both were but as one person. States one person can not carry two styles of weapons such as a shotgun for squirrel and a bow for deer at the same time. But of course you can shoot a squirrel with a bow while deer hunting.


----------



## bill43011 (Jul 2, 2013)

A Hunter CAN do the following:

A successful deer hunter can aid or assist another hunter who is hunting deer if the deer permit has been filled out, he or she does not carry any hunting implement commonly used to kill wild animals, and has a valid hunting license. Those persons exempted from having a hunting license and deer permits for deer hunting on their property are required to have a hunting license and deer permit to aid another hunter off of their property or hunt deer off of their property.


My buddy got a ticket for not having a deer tag but it was durning gun season. It was a lot more than the $24 to buy a tag. Never know what the game warden will say.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know the law myself but from the link provided by eyefisher2 what you describe is legal. but this is just my opinion.
sherman


----------

